# Feeling like a loser? Here's 50 pieces of helpful advice!



## Ivan Hawk

Why do we want to learn how to be a loser? Because we want to be successful in whatever we do, so we have to learn what not to do.

Find out what the unsuccessful do, and do the opposite! It's simple, but a great reminder to make sure we're doing the right things.

You probably know someone who you could learn a lot about what not to do. It would be a wealth of information.

I know someone like that and I'll share at the end of the post.

Here are some ways to be a loser in life.

1) Wakes up and see how the day goes. Takes things day by day. Doesn't have goals. Just turns on the computer and decides where to begin.

2) Loves to blame others. Looks outwards for any problems in life. Points fingers. Blames the economy. Blames the weather. Never takes responsibility.

3) Complains a lot. Will talk about their problems with anyone. Never shuts up about them. Does absolutely nothing about changing their situation. Complains about everything.

4) Fears change. Change is bad. Change is evil. Would rather stay safe and boring.

5) Lives someone else's dream. Finds a career just to please others.

6) Believes being busy means working hard. Doing unimportant things all day long. Running around like a chicken with its head cut off. Wonders why they are always so busy, but haven't made any progress on their goals.

7) Close friends all have no motivation in life. All their friends wish for a better life, but never do anything. Lots of time is spent complaining about life.

8 ) Believes life isn't fair. Nothing goes right. Always feels unlucky. Has never gotten a break. Blames others.

9) Reads only fiction books. Reading is great, but only reads for entertainment.

10) News junkie. It's news in the morning. News all day on the computer. Night time news shows. Local and national news.

11) Multitasks. Has multiple programs open When working online. Chat, email, Twitter, Facebook, you name it. Believes doing more than one thing at a time gets more done.

12) Has low self esteem. Doubt one's abilities and talents. Believes they aren't smart enough.

13) Expects failure. If they expect failure, when it happens, they won't be as disappointed. Expectations are set low. Quits early and then the pressure is off.

14) Doesn't say thank you. Takes things in life for granted. Doesn't focus on the great little things in life. Doesn't appreciate what others do. Doesn't understand two words go a long way.

15) Believes what they are told. They believe other's opinions. They care about what they think. Seeks approval for decisions. If someone says it's a crazy idea, they believe them.

16) Makes a plan and sticks with it. Unwilling to waver from plans. Believes plans are set in stone.

17) Waiting for the right time. Putting off it off till next week, month, or next year. Saying now is not the right time. Waiting for the stars and planet to align perfectly to begin. Doesn't realize there isn't a perfect time to begin.

18) Using hope as a strategy. Hoping one day life will change. Hoping for miracles. Hoping for a better life. All without doing anything else.

19) Doesn't write down goals. Have a set of goals floating around in their mind, which soon gets forgotten.

20) Inconsistent. Starts and stops many projects. Kills all momentum.

21) Watches a lot of TV. Nightly routine after work is to sit in front of television eating dinner until it's time for bed. Weekends are spent catching up on recorded television shows. Aimlessly channel surfs to kill time.

22) Loves playing the victim. Nothing is ever their fault and they let people know that. They want others to feel sorry for them. They have a friends who they always call and complain how shitty their life is.

23) Talks more than they listen. Mouth is always moving. Has to dominate the conversation. Wants to be the center of attention.

24) Think they are entitled to a great life. They expect things to come easily and things to be handed to them on a silver platter. Everyone owes them something.

25) They follow the status quo. They live life like others. Afraid to take risks. They do what others are doing. They don't want to step out of line and attract attention. They blend in so they won't be noticed.

26) Doesn't make the tough decisions. When it's time, lets other decide. Afraid to decide, so makes no decision. Then complains at the result.

27) Rarely finishes a project or goal. Has so much motivation at the beginning, and starts, but soon quits.

28) Thinks success is just about having a ton of money. Money is the only thing in life. Happiness will come when the money comes.

29) Lives in the past. Wishing life would go back to how it used to be. Thinking they should have, would have, could have. Keeps talking about past successes, since there is nothing to show in the present.

30) Full of excuses. Anything new and exciting is immediately followed by an excuse why it can't be done.

31) Every year has the same New Year's resolutions. Always talks about wanting to finally lose weight, make more money, or doing something that they've always wanted to do. Sounds like a broken record.

32) Compare themselves to others. Too worried about what others are doing.

33) Looks down on others. Talks down to others. Treats other like dirt, especially in the service industry.

34) Tries to know everything before beginning. Has to know everything in order to not make mistakes. Would rather not learn by doing.

35) Holds onto old grudges. Never forgives.

36) Stops learning. Believes learning ended in school. Has no desire to learn anything new.

37) No sense of humor. Takes everything so seriously. Can't make fun of themselves. Doesn't look for the funny in certain situations.

38) Makes small situations into the end of the world. Freaking out about the smallest things. Loves to create conflicts over stupid things.

39) Gossips Talking about the lives of others is their favorite pastime. They scrutinize and analyze others' lives more than they do their own.

40) Looks for the latest quick fix. They're looking for the latest diet pill to lose weight. They want to learn how to make thousands of dollars a week working just one hour. They want a lot for just a little.

41) Doing the same thing and expecting different results. You keep trying with the same strategy. Thinking brute force solves anything. They refuse to learn from their mistakes.

42) All talk. Talks about doing things, but never takes actions. Always uses the same excuses for not starting.

43) Focus only on their own happiness. Rarely looks to help others. Doesn't have the time for others. Would rather put down than lift up.

44) Always think they're right. Believing they're always right and will argue until they turn blue. Refuses to say they're wrong. Their opinion is the only thing that matters. Loves to correct others.

45) Gives up at the first sign of trouble. Easily gives up. Instead of finding a way around the roadblock, they just turn around and go back from where they came from.

46) Puts in just half the effort. Too lazy to really give it a full effort. Thinking what they are doing won't work so they don't want to really try.

47) Tries to be average at many things, instead of great at a few. Juggles many projects at one time. Doesn't focus on making one great and then moving on.

48) Chooses the easy way out in life. When faced with two decision, always goes for the safe decision. Doesn't want to go through the hardship with the huge reward.

49) Doesn't smile. They walk around life looking pissed off all the time. They greet anyone for the first time without smiling.

50) Procrastinates. Everything that needs to be done can be done later. Puts off important things to do the unimportant.

Think about one or two people in your life that you analyze. If you're really bold, you could interview them! If you know them well enough, you could easily come up with the answers.

Find out their daily routines. Find out what they watch on TV. Who do they spend most of their time with? What do they talk about? What do they read? What is their mindset? What is their attitude towards life? How do they treat other people? What do they eat?

When you come up with the answers, don't do any of those things! Do the opposite and you'll be better off.
How to Live an Unsuccessful Life

There's this guy at work that could be a model of how to live an unsuccessful life. He's 39, single, and looks to continue on this path for awhile.

If you took a notebook, and asked him questions about what he does, what he reads, what his mindset is, what he watches on TV, who he hangs out with, what his routine is, and what he does in his free time, you'd learn what NOT to do if you don't want to be like him.

He's worked where I work for long enough that I could answer most of those questions.

He doesn't believe in saving money. When I asked why, he said, "What if I die tomorrow?" He gets money and spends it.

The money he does make, he buys basic necessities, and then he either gambles on sports or goes to the local poker room. He told me he doesn't mind losing money. He just likes the atmosphere and the thrill of gambling.

He doesn't know when to stop gambling too. Recently, he started from $25 and worked his way up to $6,000. A remarkable feat, but he tried to double down, and lost it all. He said if he would have won that last bet, he would have stopped. I highly doubt that.

He reads only fiction books. He has a membership to Netflix and watches a lot of movies. He believes everything happens for a reason. If he was meant to lose $6,000, then that's what he accepts.

He just bought a small LCD TV with his Playstation 3 hooked up and is happy. This isn't at his apartment. This is in his car, where he sleeps.

Yep, he sleeps in his car and showers at the gym. He feels like it's a waste of money to get an apartment because he's rarely there, his big dog doesn't like it, or the apartment complex won't allow dogs. So why waste money on rent?

He works seven days a week all day long, so he makes money. He could live a much better life, but he chooses not to. His priorities are mixed up.

He's a nice guy, works hard, but I know a lot of what NOT to do from him.

Article Source: http://getbusylivingblog.com/50-ways-to-be-a-loser-in-life/


----------



## insaticiable

Wow...fucking wow. Well that just about summed up what a loser I am. Lol =/


----------



## Quarter Pounder

Is the guy who wrote this talking about himself? He does seem to know a lot about the subject


----------



## society's parasite

This ia amazing! i recognize shamefully much...
What i would like to read now, however, is a nice decription of how to be the opposite of a loser!!


----------



## nicewon

can relate to alot of those points im def a loser, probably the reason why i have dp


----------



## Phantasm

I don't really like this. It's like bullying someone for lacking self-confidence. Back to front.


----------



## Chip1021

I think some of these items are very subjective. Like the one about the person who does a lot of things but doesn't really excel at anything. What is wrong with being a jack-of-all-trades? And what is wrong with living life the way one wants to live it, despite other people thinking they must be a "loser". This guy at your work who works all the time, is single, doesn't save money, and lives in his car and loves to gamble. You seem to be forgetting one thing; from your description, he doesn't seem to complain about any of these things. In fact, he sounds happy with how he is living his life. So what is the problem? Because YOU think he should save money and want "better" things and get a wife? I agree that complaining all the time about your life is problematic, especially if there is something you can do to make it better, but different people have different ideas about what "the good life" is.


----------



## hurricane12

I mean if that last guy is happy with his life he's not a loser in my book.


----------



## Flavius

I strongly disagree with this article. Loser is someone (according to article) who didnt get married. Well, millions of people are divorced, paying allimentation and they financially destroyed because of marriage.

There is a distinction beetwen being lazy and having mental problems that are invisible by others.

With my DP and panic attack I started to work on a cruise ship which is owned by largest cruise company in the world - what a courage is that! To be 5000 miles away from home working in stressful environment with DP and panic disorder! I take high risk and set high goals and I messed my mental problems even ten time worse.

I fighted like a tiger with no success. There's a sayin' that healthy man have a thousand wishes - an ill one (or in this case deperosnalized/traumatized) have only one - to be cured.

I'm living in hell of a DP for more than a two years, suicidality risks is very high and I still didn't kill myself and I think I deserve medal of courage to keep living on, with my everyday battle. Not to mentio depression and OCD since my teen years and now I'm 33.

20 years of suffering and battle, and two years of hell and torture that cant be imagined by healthy person, not even psychiatrist.

And I'm still fighting even when I no longer feel sense of myself, sense of pleasure and joy and I can only believe that MIRACLE will happen. Actually real miracle is that I didnt kill myself.

If you are going to hell just keep moving.


----------

